# Doing very well with IBS



## 23457 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey everyone, I was on here for a while and then kinda drifted away with school and all. Anyways I am here again. I have had IBS since 1996, I am 25 years old a college student since 2001, I work at a health food store, and still have to balance out my friends, family, and boyfriend. So I do have a lot going on in my life right now. Just thought I would get that out before I went to my story. About 8 months ago my doctor finally told me there was nothing they could do about my IBS, that it was severe and I needed to take it day by day with the symptoms so he gave me the perscription of Imoduim, and a bentyl then sent me on my way with 6 month check ups. Which I am sure you all have had. SO I went on my own way to find a way. It has been since January of 2007 and I have yet to have any symptoms at ALL with IBS. I have not any Constipation, Diahria (can't spell it), or anything like that. I do get gas now and I again but I like cheese I think thats why. But Honestly all I did was I work at a GNC store in town part time so I have access to all the books and stuff there and I started taking 3 to 4 chewable Papya enzymes (they really do taiste good) before I ate to help break down the red meats and greens that are rough. And then for the rest of it I take children vitamins once a day. I can't take adult vitamins because those do upset my stomach but I found that if I take 2 childrens then I feel fine. It is a total turn around for me. I went from never going campin in my whole life, to being able to go in the moutain for 3 days and having a great time. So if anyone has questions feel free to e mail me [email protected] I would be happy to talk to anyone. Now I am not sayin that I am healed or that symptoms will never come back all I know is I got it under control for now and I am tryin to keep it that way.


----------



## sucky (May 18, 2007)

Wow thats awesome! I'm so glad to hear that you are doing so well, and I appreciate your sharing it with us, as its nice to be reminded that there is an end to all this for some! I myself find myself being thrown out on my own for treatment. I was a little more than discouraged when my doctor told me, "there is no good way to treat ibs, so its best you just learn to live with the symptoms." Isn't that why doctors go to school for so many years? Perhaps to do more than just regurgitate the tried and true methods of treatment after a fail proof diagnosis of a well known and "curable" problem? I hate dealing with most medical professionals when it comes to anything that does not fit into their preconcieved notions of sickness. I'm glad to hear that you did not take your doctors attitude about your health to be the end all and be all of your IBS. I would love to hear more about what has worked for you, as I think I'm willing to try almost anything! I too am in school, and with 7 classes left to graduation and my IBS and anxiety bringing me to a stand still, I need something to get me through the next few months BADLY!Good luck with your road to a more normal life...seems like you're just about there already!


----------



## 14480 (Sep 3, 2006)

Congrats! That is so great! I have heard good things about the papaya... my neighbor, who has constant stomach problems uses it. I've been lucky to have success with Calcium. I think when we can find natural solutions, it's ideal! So glad your life is going well.


----------



## evulienka (Jan 12, 2007)

Beccac,I was so delighted after reading your post, it´s very encouraging to see that even with IBS you can lead a happy life. Hang in there!


----------



## MyOwnSavior (Dec 21, 2006)

sucky said:


> I myself find myself being thrown out on my own for treatment. I was a little more than discouraged when my doctor told me, _"there is no good way to treat ibs, so its best you just learn to live with the symptoms."_ Isn't that why doctors go to school for so many years? Perhaps to do more than just regurgitate the tried and true methods of treatment after a fail proof diagnosis of a well known and "curable" problem? I hate dealing with most medical professionals when it comes to anything that does not fit into their preconcieved notions of sickness.


I'm not sure your doctor is correct about that. I mean, true, there is no way to _cure_ IBS itself, but there are ways (so I hear, at least) to alleviate, if not eliminate completely, the symptoms _associated with_ IBS. And if you can eliminate the symptoms, then who cares if you still "have" IBS or not? Still, I see where you are coming from, and I agree with you. Frankly, I would try seeing a different doctor, as it doesn't seem as though your current one - frankly - possesses the understanding (not to mention the empathy) of how to deal with this condition...


----------



## sucky (May 18, 2007)

MyOwnSavior said:


> I'm not sure your doctor is correct about that. I mean, true, there is no way to _cure_ IBS itself, but there are ways (so I hear, at least) to alleviate, if not eliminate completely, the symptoms _associated with_ IBS. And if you can eliminate the symptoms, then who cares if you still "have" IBS or not? Still, I see where you are coming from, and I agree with you. Frankly, I would try seeing a different doctor, as it doesn't seem as though your current one - frankly - possesses the understanding (not to mention the empathy) of how to deal with this condition...


Yes, its quite frustrating! I;m giving her one more chance (I have an appointment tomorrow morning). All I am expecting from my doctor at this point is a definitive diagnosis (after many many tests) and some sort of approval for my own ideas of treatment, assuming she still expects me to live with my symptoms. I am really interested in things like the papaya enzyme mentioned in this thread. Does anyone else have any simple ideas, tips or tricks to help lead a more normal life?


----------

